# Crazylovebook.com



## caddy (Feb 22, 2009)

Crazy Love

Anybody heard of this guy out in Cali-fornia?

An old H.S. buddy just sent me this link...


----------



## Theognome (Feb 22, 2009)

David Cook? Didn't he win American Idol last year? (Yeah, that's the publisher. Francis Chan is the author, but I couldn't pass that up)

Seriously, I've never heard of him, but I checked the link and sample chapter and was underwhelmed. 

Theognome


----------



## larryjf (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought the book only to find that it was very lacking.
I can't remember details, but i know i couldn't even bring myself to finish reading it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone gave me a copy. Also underwhelmed.


----------

